# Cycle Buddies...having IUI this week?



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

I am having my 3rd natural IUI tomorrow, and am keen to chat to anyone else having IUI this week.

Good luck all and    

xx


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi bodia, 

 for iui! Hope it goes well!

I'm stimulating this week for iui hopefully next week!

Hope we can share the experience!

love and luck! syd xx


----------



## soni (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Bodia and Syd,

I've been told from my clinic that i can also start IUI this month Finally!!!!   .

I am witing for my AF to show probably tomorrow and then start stimulating.

I am excited and scared at the same time. It's good thAT WE all can share the experience together!!!!

     to all of you and Good Luck!!!

Sonixxxxx


----------



## judy620 (Dec 8, 2004)

hi girls

hope all r dreams of having a baby come true this year  . i m stimming for IUI this week if my scan to be held tmrw turns out fine. 
 for all of us .


----------



## Hollypops (Mar 6, 2005)

Good luck girls! I'll be doing my cycle in Feb, so I'll be here looking for lots of support  

Holly xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello All,

I'm off to the hospital at 1pm for basting. As my cycle is unassisted, I only get 10,000ml pregnyl 24 hours before basting, no stimming, so I don't totally understand what you lot have to go through. My hospital provides 4 unassisted and 2 assisted on the NHS. To be honest, I would like to move on to assisted now that 2 goes haven't worked, but they won't let you unless they have very good reason to. 
When you have assisted IUI, how many injections etc do you have to have?
Wish me luck for today...we are the first IUI'ers of the year for our hospital!!!

Take care all,

xx


----------



## paula29 (Nov 7, 2004)

hi bodia hope today went really well hun best wishes   let me know how you get on good luck for the 2ww love paula


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Paula - thanks very much for your wishes, and so sorry again for your loss. Hope you are doing OK and getting pampered.

Well, the deed is done!! (i.e. basting is over!) It all went well and have been on the sofa all afternoon and am taking tomorrow off. It will be the first time I've had more than one day off. How long do you guys usually have off work afterwards?

Hoping everyone is OK.

Take care,

xxx


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi everyone,

bodia: glad all went well for you today! Good luck with you 2ww! Fingers crossed!Put yor feet up!
        The number of injections i think vary from person to person, statistically most
          women respond in approx 8-10 days. However, in my case i over responded in five
          days last time! I think it must have a lot to do with getting the dose right too! 

soni: hi , let us know when you start stimmulating! Good luck! 

romy: hope your scan goes ok,   I'm jabing this week too, so keep in touch!

Paula: Hi and thanks for the pm!


sydxx


----------



## soni (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi, 

Bodia: Loads of best wishes to you and .Hope it all goes well.

Syd: I am starting day after tomorrow i-e friday and my first scan will be on next thursay so I am keeping my fingers crossed!!!!

Welcome to all the other friends.....hope u all will have a successful cycle  

Sonixxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Thanks for your good wishes.

I am fine. A bit emotional as DH was really sad this morning and that affected me. But am taking it easy.

Soni,   for Friday.

Romy, hope everything goes well for you this week.

Syd,   to you also.

Hope everyone is feeling OK.

Take care,

xxx


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi everyone!

glad your getting started soni, great news!!   Are you starting stimulating tomorrow? if so good luck and keep in touch!

Glad you ok bodia , hope 2ww isn't too long for you!  

love and good wishes


syd xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Just popping in to see how you all are.

Am back at work today and finding it good as it takes my mind off the 2WW, but a little difficult to get fully into it.

How is everyone else doing?

xx


----------



## misty (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Bodia and welcome back!!

Just wanted to wish you   with this cycle.Seems like you only tested 
the other day..
Were thinking of starting another cycle of iui on 21st Jan as thats when AF is 
due.Not sure if were upto it emotionally..
Talk soon.

Luv misty xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Misty,

Yes, I only tested just before Christmas. With unassisted you can go from one IUI to the next (is that the same with assiste cycles?) I thought I'd have to miss this cycle as I didn't have a scan until Day 13, which was Jan 3rd, but lucky for me all was perfect timing for me to have basting on the 4th!

I would like to get the 4 unassisted goes over with and move on to the drugs!!!   Obviously hoping and praying that I won't need them though!   

I'm not surprised you're feeling emotionally drained...it's a rollercoaster of emotions isn't it? Sounds like a good plan to start again at the end of Jan when you've had time to re-cuperate.

Well, hope everyone else is OK. It's Friday night and I am dying for a drink!!!  Does anyone have a tipple on the 2WW?! I have been very good each time so far for fear of doing anything which might scupper my chances. Have just returned home to find a BIG problem..my bath is leaking onto the floorboards which is leaking onto the flat down below...we are a couple of weeks away from selling the bloddy flat anyway!!!!

Anyway, that's my moan out of the way, take care,

xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hiya Bodia

Wishing you loads of luck for your 2ww...really hoping it'll be third time lucky for you.  You've been really lucky being able to go from one IUI to the next.  I've had a nightmare with getting the timing right for my IUIs.  My first cycle which was assisted, I took clomid, was abandoned cos I ov'd over the weekend and the hospital doesn't do any IUIs then.  2nd cycle went ahead although it was a BFN.  The third didn't happen cos the cyclogest pessaries messed up my cycle a bit and when I had a scan they thought I had a cyst but exactly 2 weeks later AF arrived so I think it was a follie.  Scans were then booked for the following cycle but cos my period was earlier than they anticipated, I had to phone and cancel them cos they would've been too late!  I'm waiting for AF at the moment so I'm really hoping that the timing will work out ok for this month.  The hospital also only scans on Mon, Weds and Fri which doesn't help!

I'm sure a small tipple won't do you any harm at all.  Think of all the people that fall pg over Christmas and New year and have perfect babies.  I know what you mean though about being scared of doing anything to spoil your chances.

Hope you get the bath sorted out! 

Have a good weekend 

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi bodia,

glad everything with you is ok........except your flat! Hope you get it sorted! My blood test went ok yesterday and i've to go back Monday for my first scan after starting stimms! Wish me luck! I have a bit of a niggily tummy and just hoping that things aren't happening too fast in there! Have a nice weekend! chat soon!

     

syd xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Sarah - sorry to hear all the bad luck you have had actually jumping on to the IUI rollercoaster! No doubt all that can't have helped your emotional state too much..so really hope the timing will be spot on for this month.

Syd -   for Monday. Hope you manage to relax a little over the weekend.

Soni and Romy - hope all is going well with you also.

Have a good weekend everyone. Still waiting a call from our plumber re the leaking water!!!

Take care all,

xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Just wanted to pop in and wish Bodia (and the rest of you ladies) cycling. 

I'm just starting a fresh cycle so will be doing my next unassisted IUI in two week's time. I've been making preparations for next steps if this one doesn't work. So will be moving on to Create Health with Geeta Nargund. Might be Natural IVF or more IUI. Geeta does more scanning and more accurately timed IUI than I can get at my current clinic.

Good luck everyone. Hope to hear some good news round the time I'm starting mine.

Lou
x


----------



## soni (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Bodia,Syd and reat of the gang!!!!! 

Well I have already started stimulating and had my 2nd jab today.....Well the nurses had a real time today with injectons todays and poked me 4 times to get it right.....FUN !!!! 

I will bw scanned for the first time on Thursday and keeping myself  .

Goodluck with your flay Bodia...It's not good time to have such problems!!

Sonixxx


----------



## soni (Dec 31, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooopppps!!!so many spelling mistakes.......

I think I am already loooosing it!!! 

Luv,Soni


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All, 

Soni - sorry to hear you had to have so many jabs..I am a true needle phobe so you have my sympathy!!!  

LondonLou - good to hear from you. Keep us posted about your next IUI and  .

Syd - hope you had a relaxing weekend and that all is well.

Sarah & Misty - hope you are both doing OK also.

I had an emotional weekend. Had mates round on Sat which was really good, except when one couple who are a lot younger than me, said they had an announcement. I went pale and thought I would have to leave the room if she said she was pg...but then they said they were engaged! Funnily enough, even that affected me though. Yesterday it made me think about how in love and full of hope they are, and that upset me. I started to think about when we got engaged and how we'd already been ttc for 6 mths at that stage.

Anyway, last night me and DH went to church. It's the first time I'd been except weddings, funnerals, christenings etc (and I always pop into the hospital chapel for a prayer or two,) for a very long time. I found it very comforting and calming and I felt a lot more in control afterwards, so that's good.

Start of a difficult week this week, very busy with work. Bathroom still not sorted..plumber is coming today!!

Hope everyone is well...     to you all,

xxxx


----------



## paula29 (Nov 7, 2004)

hi bodia hope you are doing ok hun and the grotty 2ww is going ok its a horrible time im keeping everything crossed for you . im doing ok and am going to go again soon if not my next period the one after so maybe feb im sure it will come around really quickly anyway you take care hope you get your bfp hun love and hugs paula


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks Paula,

I can't imagine how you must be feeling, but you are in my thoughts.

xx

Hope everyone is doing OK. Back at work and not much time to obsess today!

Take care all,
xx


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi bodia,

I had nice weekend thanks, didn't do much. Was quite lazy come to think of it. I'm usually a bit of an excercise addict and love lots of classes at gym! However, i've cut back in the last five months to practically nothing! (If that will help then i'll do it!!) I've just being swimming or walking and doing the odd bit of yoga now and again! I miss the social side of it a bit! Anyway, i'm now into cosy nights in front of tv or reading a good book or on this website!!!

Sorry to hear about your night. I know what you mean. I could just cry sometimes when people announce pregnancy news or similar. It's so frustrating when we have been trying all these years and it happens so naturally for the majority. It's when people start making comments on "when are you having yours!" If only they new. I'm very wary now that i don't ask people about when they are having children as you just don't know each persons situation.

I'm babaling now!

Hi soni , sorry your jabs are being a bit of a nightmare, hope they soon get better! 

Take care everyone! Sending you all positive vibes!  

syd xx


----------



## judy620 (Dec 8, 2004)

hi girls

sorry for not writing. was held up this week with the scan and all. the scan revealed about 5 egs. the dr gave me literature abt ohss. gave me pregnyl 5000 IU. well, i had my IUI yesterday . came home and had such a bad pain on my side that i thought i would die  .must be ovulation pain. got up early today to take my BBT, and there was no increase in my temps.   did i ovulate no idea............ 

anyways all the best for all for their procedure. keeping my fingers crossed for all of us


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Almost finding it hard to type. I've gone back to the gym and am being coached by the hottest female body builder in Hackney. I figured if you're going to do it, do it well! I had my first session today. Boy, that woman can work you. I don't think I'll be able to get up tomorow. My idea is like my choice to go back to uni this year, the more things I start this year that would be inconvienient for having a baby the better. My other FF friend swears we should all buy Smart cars.

Soni - Good luck for tomorrow!

Bodia - sorry you had hard time over the weekend. It's so tough. We've all been there with the friends with their news issue. It never gets any easier, I know. hang in there, hon.

Paula - I'm so sorry to hear what you've been through. And you're right, Feb will probably come around soon. Not that that's any consolation. 

Syd - I hate those comments too. Especially when people assume we don't have kids because we're living some kind of kid free lifestyle out of choice. Asif!

Romy - sending you positive vibes. Maybe you'll see a rise in next day. Hope the pain subsides.

I'm booked in for my first scan on Friday and will be doing IUI next week sometime. Hopefully with trigger shot as last time they missed my O. They said no drugs again as too late to start them. So, I'm unassisted again. 

Lou
x


----------



## soni (Dec 31, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Sorry for not writing before but feeling a bit low since last 2 days......Had my 3rd jab today and I am wondering did they do it right this time as nurse was not sure again how this pen thing works!!!! Well I am keeping my fingers crossed for Thursday!!!!

My boss had her 1st scan today and showed us all the pic of the baby Bless him,he was looking soooooo cute and then they had  a chat about every married girl and who is going to be next in pregnancy board!!!It's hot topic on my end .

Bodia ,hope all is going well with you and hoping for  

Romy best of luck to u too along with syd!!!! 

Sending you all loads of  

Sonixxx


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi everyone,

glad you got your iui romy, hope all is well and good luck with 2ww!   

hi lou, you sound full of energy, send some this way please!! i feel like a couch potato in comparisson! good luck for fridays scan and next weeks iui! let us know how it goes! 

Hi soni, i'm sure your jabs are fine especially if a nurse is doing them! Good luck for Thursday and i hope your scan shows some nice follies!  i know is really hard to take in other peoples good news, your doing well!

love and luck to all!

syd xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girlies

Hope you are all ok.  

Soni - Surely the nurse should have had training in injecting with the pen thing.  There's no way you should be having to worry about whether they've done it right or not. What a nightmare!  Good luck for Thursday...sending you loads of    

Hiya Lou - What an excellent idea about Smart Cars!  Good luck for Friday. I've got a scan booked for Monday which will be day 9.  I was basted on day 9 on my first cycle so I'm hoping it won't be too late.  The hospital doesn't scan on the weekend so I've just got to keep my fingers crossed for Monday!  Wonder if we'll both be 'done' on the same day?  Wishing you loads of luck.  Hope you're not aching too much tomorrow!  I had some more weight machines put into my gym programme last week and my arms were killing me for the next couple of days!

Romy - 5 eggs - wow!  I'm surprised they still did your IUI as a lot of places abandon the cycle if you have too many follies.  Sending you loads of     for your 2ww.

Bodia - Hi how is the 2ww going hun?  Are you feeling any different this time?  Sending some   your way.

 to Syd, Paula, Misty and everyone else.  Take care

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Syd - Yeah, I hate those comments as well. I have told nearly all of my close friends now so that's helped the questions dry up a little, but I find myself getting nervous around people who don't know in case they start asking me. It annoys me that people think everyone can just pop out a baby whenever they want...it's one thing to ask; "when are you getting married/going on holiday/ getting a new job?" but you can't predict nature as we all know only too well.

I am also an exercise fanatic. Before tx started in Nov I ran, (did a couple of 10km races last year,) swam, went to the gym, did yoga and some classes like spin. Have almost stopped everything whilst on 2WW and then spend the other 2 weeks of the month doing a bit but feeling unfit! It really did my head in last time as I was really stressed with work and just needed the mental boost of a good run. So, I thought I'd do things a little differently this time...the nurses have told me it's OK to go to the gym or to run, as long as it's not pushing myself too hard....I don't mind not drinking, but not exercising does my head in!! So, yesterday I went to the gym and went on the treadmill for 20 mins and the bike for 10 mins, and did some weights. I then felt really guilty and worried when I came home...the other 2 2WW's I've been on I haven't gone to the gym until the last few days, whereas this time I was only on Day 6....so now that's something else for me to worry about! Am going to yoga tonight, then I cycle to work on a Thurs, (about 20km in total, but pretty flat,) and then I will swim before work on Fri. Am I mad?!!! I am still taking it easy...none of it is pushing myself too hard.  

Romy - sorry to hear about your pain. My friend who is also having IUI always is in pain for a few days afterwards, so I think it's quite common.   hope you're 2WW goes well.

Lou -   for Friday. I like your theories, and at leats you have plenty to occupy your time this year!!!


Soni - that must've been hard with your boss. I dread those kind of situations, I must admit.   for tomorrow.

Sair - here's hoping all will be well for your cycle this month. Thinking of you hon.

One week to go for me, and this is where the fun really starts I usually find!....

Take care all,

xxxxx


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi bodia and everyone! 

sucessful basting today!! Coming to join you on the 2ww!

Hope everyone is well, sending out positive vibes!    

syd xx


----------



## soni (Dec 31, 2005)

everyone,

I had my 1st scan today......I have got 2 follicles 14mm and 10mm each and had another jab!!!Think i am not doing bad for day 9 size wiseI have to go in again on Saturdayfor another scan/blood tests.Nurse told me that they r going to wait until the follies reach 17-18mm.Well I hope they do!!!!!!   

Nurse was very inquisitive about if I feel anything but I don't......maybe too early for that too!!!It's been a very hectic day at work and I am not looking forward to go in tomorrow but I guess I have too.

Romy and Bodia ,hope u r enjoying ur 2ww without getting too tired after ur workouts.Do let us know about ur latest endevours and we will try to benefit from it when I will join u guys!!!

Lots of Best wished and babydust!!!!!! 

SONI


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Soni,

Great news, nice follies   Good luck for Saturdays' scan and i'm sure they'll be a nice juicey size by then!!  

Hi to everyone else!

syd xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

 Syd and   for you. Hope your 2WW is OK.

Soni - those follies sound like they are doing really well. Good luck for Sat.    

I didn't quite do as much exercise as planned..couldn't make yoga due to a meeting and couldn't get up to cycle to work today as I stayed up late watching Lost.  

I am doing OK. On Day 7 now and will be testing next Weds....so not too long to go and no doubt I'll start stressing soon!!! I am OK whilst at work. Am going out for a drink tomorrow, but will be alcohol free for me!  

   to everyone

xxx


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi bodia,    

Thanks for good wishes! Only 7 days to go for you, won't be long!  

Glad you had quite a relaxing day. I'm so relaxed and unfit now i can bearly get up stairs without being out of breath! (only joking, i'm not quite that bad .....yet) Before starting treatment i would do about six classes a week 2xpump, 1xstep,1xcombat and 2x balance, so i can sympathise with the exercise ban! I'm just going to take it easy as this is my first ever 2ww and i've cut back completely...have too much time on my hands when i come home at night, need to find a new hobby!

take care and enjoy your night out tomorrow!
syd xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Syd - Lots of for   you. Good luck!

Bodia - hang in there, hon'. Halfway there. And I'm sure you've worked up enough exercise karma to have 2 weeks off. 

Soni - great news about the follies. Should be nice and big on Saturday. 

I'm off to Barts tomorrow for my first scan. I'll be on CD7 so not expecting much. DP's away DJing in Italy until Sunday. Got my last day of the killer workout tomorow. I had trouble walking today after mistress marion had finished with me. good job I only have to walk across the road to the gym.

Good luck everyone.

L
x


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi londonlou,

Thanks for good wishes, i'll keep you all posted!   for scan tomorrow!

Have a nice weekend!
    
syd xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hiya Lou - just wanted to wish you luck for your scan tomorrow, hope your follies are growing nicely!  Sounds like you need the luck with mistress marion tho!!!

Syd - how's your 2ww wait going hun?  Fingers crossed for you.

Bodia - Good luck for next weds, bet you're counting down the days.  I hope you don't get too stressed hun.

A big hello to everyone else, have a fab weekend

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks for all the good wishes, ladies. I've got a 6mm lining and a 16mm follie so far. Back in on Monday for another scan. Not bad for day 7. I usually have lining problems.

Good luck for today's scan, Soni

Thinking of you all. 

Lou
x


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Hope everyone is doing well.

Have been very naughty on the exercise front!!! Went to the gym yesterday, (got changed opposite Patsy Palmer, who's a member there!) Did 20 mins on the treadmill and some weights. Then went for a 3 mile run this morning round the park with a mate. I kept the pace gentle, really enjoyed it though!

Only 4 days to go for me and feeling absolutley nothing at all!!!!

Have a good weekend all,

xxxx


----------



## soni (Dec 31, 2005)

everyone!!!

Thanks for all your good wishes    to you all.

Well I had my 2nd scan today and these follies are taking there time to grow , They have gone upto 15.5 mm and utereus lining is about 8mm thick.As a result had another jab and scan booked for monday.Looks like it's going to be Monday/Tuesday for the big day.

Bodia,not bad exercising  regime and not too long to test as well......hang in there and u will have what u want ... a cute little  !!!!! 

Romy best of luck to you too!!!!Hope u r doing fine in ur 2ww!!!!

londonlou,ur follie is looking great too!!!   Wishing you all the very best.

  to you all!!!

SONI


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi soni: follies and lining sound good,  for basting!

Hi bodia: not long now, thinking of you! 

syd xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks Syd & Soni,

Soni - sounds like all is going well for you.   for tomorrow!!!

Hope everyone has had a good weekend,

xx


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi bodia, 

How are you doing? Nearly there!! Really hoping it's a   for you! Fingers crossed!

   
syd xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks Syd,

Hope everyone is doing OK.

Have been in a really bad mood all day and now feel a little crampy, so am pretty certain the the wicked witch is going to make an appearance soon... 

Am emotional and anxious!!!

Take care all, will post tomorrow and let you know the outcome.

xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hope you all doing ok.

Bodia - wishing you     . hang in there. Thinking of you for tomorrow.

Had my basting today. Nurse was talking about twins a lot because of my two follies, which freaked me out a bit. I'm not too into the idea of me and twins. But hey, that would be a miracle if it happened, eh?

Good luck 

Lou
x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Lou - Really glad your basting went well today.  I've got mine tomorrow and I've also got two follies!

Bodia - Good luck for tomorrow hun.  Have you been taking cyclogest during your 2ww?  Remember crampy feelings can also be a sign of pg.  Got everything crossed for you.    

 to Syd and Soni - hope you are ok.

Lots of love Sarahxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Sair - double good luck to you too!

Lou
x


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi everyone,

bodia: good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you! Am keeping my fingers crossed! All the best!!     

londonlou: gald the basting went well! Good luck for 2ww! 

Sair:hope it goes well for you tomorrow! (excellent news for two nice follies!) 

speak soon! love and luck!
syd xx


----------



## soni (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Had my basting FINALLY done yesterday after an eventful day as poor DH couldn't provide sample in time and we had to wait till the end of the day!!!I felt very crampy last night but much better this AM. 

I had only one folly at the end but best of luck to Londonlou and sair on 2 follies.I think twins is the brilliant idea and keeping my fingers crossed for both of you.GOOD LUCK!!!!

Bodia,hope it is   for you.....can't wait to hera from you 

I am now officially on  !!!!

Syd,Thanks for ur good wishes too!!!

 to you all and  (cheering for)  

SONI


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Sair - Great that basting went ok. Sorry about your wait. I'm afraid I'm afraid of having twins, so not too positive on that note. But am so happy for everyone else that is! Good luck!

Bodia - hope you ok. Let us know how you getting on.

Syd - good luck too!

I'm feeling fine atm. I tend to go into denial over my 2ww and convince myself I'm not bothered until the last day. My self coping strategy.

lou
x


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Sorry to say I got a   this morning. I have been feeling pretty numb all day, but had to cope as I was at work.
Have had a glass of wine, so feeling a bit better tonight.
Still no AF, but have been feeling PMTish for 24 hours now.

Soni, Syd & Lou -   for your 2WW's. Hope you get BFP's.

Sair - hope all went well today hon.

Thanks to all of you for your support and   to you all,
xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all, hope you don't mind me joining in (feel abit like an intruder)!!

Been reading this thread for last week with interest as I'm just going through my first IUI.  I'm having a scan tomorrow, hopefully basting on fri.

Was sorry to hear your news Bodia, enjoy the wine though and keep your chin up  

Soni, Syd, Sair and Lou will be joining you soon (hopefully) on my 2ww -   good luck to you all.

Janet xxx


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

hi bodia, gutted about your news, chin up and positive thinking.  continue with the training and treatment and I'm sure your dreams will come soon.


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

bodia, hi, i'm sorry     , keep going, don't give up.
thinking of you.
syd xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Bodia - I'm so sorry, hon'.       
Wish it was different.
Love

L
x


----------



## soni (Dec 31, 2005)

Bodia,

So sorry to hear about ur BFN!!!!hun.

Be   and keep going!!!

Love,

SONI


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks girls,

Still no AF, but pretty sure it will arrive today.
Good luck for those still waiting...when are your test dates?

xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girls

Thanks so much all of you who sent me good luck messages for my basting yesterday.  It went well and DP's sperm was much better than last time.  It felt really crampy last night which I didn't do last time.  Feeling much better today tho especially as I have the day off work!

Soni, Lou and Jan - It's nice to have so many cycle buddies.  Sending you all so much


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Well don't know what I pressed there... hadn't quite finished me post!!!

Bodia - have you done a second test?  Early pg symptoms can be the same as AF symptoms.

Take care all

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all

Scan today went well - two good size follies, going in to be basted tomorrow. Lets hope dh's 
behaves and does its stuff!

Bodia hope you are feeling a little brighter today, still thinking of you  

Sair, syd, lou, soni how you al feeling? Sending you lots of 

To everyone else   and 

 to all

jan xxx


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi  

Sair glad your basting went well and   with 2ww!   keep us posted!

Hi Jan good news on  your scan and good luck for basting tomorrow, hope it goes well! sending you lots of  

Hi bodia, how are you feeling today, hope you are a bit better, thinking of you. (if still no af i would do another test in a day or two, just to make sure).
our test date is 26/1/06, still ages away! take care,  
syd xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

AF arrived yesterday!

Have a scan booked for my final unassisted cycle next Friday which will be Day 9. I usually have basting on Day 14

I am looking forward to having assisted IUI. Can any of you tell me a little about the procedure witht he drugs etc? Can you have cycles back to back if necessary? When do you start the drugs and how often do you have to take them?

I am feeling OK. Was fine yesteday; went out with work to the dogs and had a good time and even coped when talk turned to babies. Today I feel a bit more emotional. However, am going up to London tonight to see old friends and am doing a course there tomorrow, so that will keep me busy.

Really Good Luck to all of you on the 2WW!!!!

Keep me posted,

Have a good weekend all,

xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Bodia

Really sorry AF showed up hun but at least you've got everything sorted for your next cycle and something to focus on.  When I have had assisted IUI, I have taken Clomid on days 2-6.  That was the only difference from an unassisted cycle.  And you obviously have the trigger jab too.  Some people use injections... I don't know anything about these though.  

I think it depends on the clinic as to whether you have to have a rest cycle in between.  My first cycle was assisted but I ov'd over the weekend.  Because I wanted to go again next cycle I asked if I could do it unassisted because my cons wanted to leave it for a month.  Ever since, my cycles have been unassisted because i usually produce follies each month naturally.  Anyway, hopefully you won't be needing an assisted cycle!  Wishing you loads of luck.

Jan - have you had basting yet?  Sending you loads of    .  Really hoping you had some champion swimmers!!

Lou, Soni and Syd -   thinking of you all.

Lots of love
Sarahxxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Sair

Thanks and Yep, I have been basted!!  It was fine, DH   very good ( they even let him look at it through microscope) so he was made up with that, bless him !  I thought it would be more uncomfortable but it was ok.  Ended up having to hang around the hospital waiting for pregnyl so didn't get chance to come home and put my feet up.  Should I be taking it easy?? I did take dog out for a walk, don't suppose life can stop really - hosp said just carry on as normal! 

Bodia - this is my first IUI and its assisted.  I went for scan day 3 of cycle and was given Puregon to inject everyother day .  I went back day 10 had another scan and was told to carry on jabs for another 2 days, back for scan day 13 (yesterday) and given Pregnyl jab to release eggs.  Basted today .  Sent home with Pregnyl jabs for sun and wed, and just got to wait and see   .  I wasn't offered unassisted IUI.  That probably sounds all abit waffley, sorry!  If this doesn't work (please let it) I am having a month (or cycle) break in between so my 2nd IUI would be march, and if no luck the next May. Then IVF!!

Everyone else - thanks for the good wishes, sending lots of   back to you!

I'm now officially on my  

Love janet xxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Janet,

Glad everything went well for you yesterday.  So have you got to inject yourself with more Pregnyl then?  I've never heard of that being done, I thought you just had the one the day before basting.  Are you having your treatment done privately?  I really feel quite scared about the prospect of IVF.  We'll definitely have another go at IUI (but hopefully won't have to!) and then I guess we'll need to start thinking about the IVF route.

Loads of luck to everyone on the 2ww, isn't it going slow!!!!

Have a good weekend girlies...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Sarah

I've got to inject pregnyl sunday and wednesday, apparently to support everything??   My treatment is on the NHS done at Conquest hospital, Hastings.  I get 3 goes at it then they'll send me off to Guys, London I think.  I am really hoping we don't have to go down the IVF route, a close friend went through it and she said that IUI really prepares you for it well.  She was lucky it worked and has a lovely son (my god son) and ironically she got pg again, accidentally  and is due in a few weeks!!  Funny how things work out!

This 2ww is going to be v slow as you say, can't get my head to think of anything else! Are you 2 days ahead of me? Lots of   

Hi to everyone else lots of     and  

love Janet xxx


----------



## soni (Dec 31, 2005)

Dear ALL,

sorry for not being in touch lately.I am busy in renovating my room which is taking ages!!!!

Bodia,This is my first assisted cycle and I used gonal F along with ovitrelle to stimulate.I haven't used any other method before so not sure at all what to expect.

I am not feeling anything at all in mw 2ww.Today is 4dpo....hope it all go well.

Sair ,Janet,Syd thinking of u all and good luck to you all for BFP.

SONI


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Glad to read you are all doing well.

Thanks for the advice about stimulated cycles, I have no idea what happens on them at my hospital.

Hope everyone on the 2WW is doing OK.

I have been feeling OK ish. Had a lovely night out with friends in London on Friday and then went on a course yesterday which I got a bit wobbly on a few times. Then came home last night and DH told me that he'd been out for a drink with some (male) friends. One of them  (Steve) is married to one of my close friends, so the 4 of us are close mates and they came to our wedding (we got married in Cambodia.) etc. Anyway, he turend up with a mate of his, Adam, who I haven't seen for 3 years. He's very nice but their friend, not ours. Our mate Steve, told John he'd told Adam about our fertility probs! My Dh was really taken aback, I was horrified and annoyed and hurt and I am just about to send them an email saying that as I don't feel I can ignore it! I may be being irritational...but I feel like it's up to us who we tell, it's so personal, and we don't know Adam well enough to want to tell him, so I feel it's a betrayal of trust! Am I  
It's started me thinking about who else they might have told...all our close friends know of course, but I don't want people who are not close to us knowing something so personal!!!!  


Excuse my rant. It seems my emotions about my BFN are coming out here somewhere!!!  

Take  care all,

xxx


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

HI Bodia

I think you are just right to be pee'd off.  There is enough stress going through this process without soap opera like gossipping adding to it.  We have only told a few VERY close friends, and not even all of our family know.

Not sure I would do the e-mail thing, but you know the guy so up to you.  In the meantime its good to have a rant now and again


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi bodia, sorry to hear your news, i would be annoyed too! We are the same, a few very close friends, my mum and dad and my boss(for obvious reasons) are all that know. Dh's family don't even know, we just haven't found the right opportunity to tell them, which i do feel bad about. I only just told my mum in May which was over two years down the line and even that i found really hard. It's such a personal thing to talk about and if you don't want people to know i think others should respect that. I'm like you, i would have to get it out my system and stress again the personal nature of the matter to your friends and let them know you are hurt. i'm sure they will understand and appologise, don't fall out though as you need all the friends you can get!!
    let us know how you get on! Try not to let it affect you too much as you need to concentrate on next cycle!


I'm sorry i didn't reply to last post about assisted iui. I've been caught up in work and general house things to be on line much recently. with our stimm iui, i down regg with a nasal spray, had baseline scan to make sure everything was fine, stimmed for seven days with inj menogon, had another scan to see how many follies, then had booster, then basted two days later, now using cyclogest pess until test day. PM me if you need to know anything as this sounds a bit messy!  


Hi soni, how's your 2ww going? 

Hi Jan, i love stories like that when people go through so much to have a baby and the next one happens out the blue!! it's great   hope you doing ok with 2ww! 

Hi Sair, hope you are well!

keep in touch ladies,
good luck with whatever you decide bodia,
syd xx


----------



## misty (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Bodia!

Just thought I'd pop in and see how your getting on.
As you've probably noticed I haven't been posting here since my last iui.
Took some time out to think about things and have decided to move onto
IVF! I started down regging last Friday 20th using the pill and have my 1st
scan on Thursday.I have to admit that I am   and afraid to get
my hopes up..
So sorry to hear about your last iui but I definitely think its worth trying
assisted cycles as it gives you a far greater chance and better timing.
Usually you have a baseline scan on day 2 or 3 of your cycle and start
stimming immediately on injections but clinics vary on their choice of drug.
My clinic had me on puregon 50 iu everyday for 2 weeks.I had further scans
on days 8 , 10 and 12 and took my pregnyl jab also on day 12 and had iui
exactly 36 hours later.Hope this is of some help to you but really hope you 
wont need assisted iui!!
   with your next one, hope this is your turn...
Keep me posted .

Hi to all having iui and goodluck.

Luv Misty xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hiya all

Bodia I think you are quite entitled to have a big rant, people are so insensitive sometimes.  I can imagine how hurt and upset you both are.  Try not to let people get you down, you have enough to cope with without that as well!!  

I've just come back to work after having 2 days off last week (basting) and people are straight on to you.  Only a couple of close friends know at work and have been trying to cover for me lke mad, but people are so nosey!!  

Syd, Soni, Sair, Lou hows the 2ww going??  I'm day 4 now!   

Hi to Morky and Misty

Good luck to all (hope i've not missed anyone)



Love janetxx


----------



## soni (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi everyone,

First of all I agree with you Bodia I feel that it is somethingvery personal and should be shared with close contacts!!!Hope u r okay and what is ur nextplan??/ when are u going to start another cycle ?U r always in my prayers sweety!!

As far as i am concern nothing unusal to report.It's day 7 today post basting and no signs/symptoms!!! .Don't know what to expect really.Testing day is 31st Jan and I am already dreading it.don't want to do have BFN!!!DH has just told me that he will be out of countryfor the whole next week which is not helpful either...................Don't want to face next week at all 

Hope rest of u all are well and keeping ur spirits up!!!!

Take care and    to all of you.

SONI


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi all,  


Misty, glad your back! Great news about starting ivf! I wish you all the luck in the world and hope your dreams come true! please let us iui girls know how it goes! 

soni, hi, hang on in there, don't worry you've got us lot to talk too when dh is away!!! we will keep your spirits up!   i've got 2 days left, no af but crampy pains, really don't know! will keep you posted, testing thursday morning! 

Jan t, hi, hope your ok and 2ww is going well, don't worry about work, they will soon find someone else to talk about!!! 

bodia, hi, hope things worked out ok, thinking of you!

keep in touch,
love and luck to all! 
 
sydxx


----------



## Mrs Morky (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi All,
Hope everyone is keeping okay and not going   whatever stage they are at!

Bodia, 
I have just noticed your query re being able to do assisted IUI cycles back to back.  That is what we have done (outcome of 2nd cycle tomorrow) and they asked us when we were in doing the basting the other week if we wanted to go straight into the 3rd cycle if this one doesn't work.  We said yes as we are going on holiday in March and would like to get another cycle in before then.  It just means you continue to take the Burserlyn (mine is in spray form) so you don't have to D/R again and your cycle is controlled.  I think it is very much up to how each clinic handles it.  I hope this helps, but just ask if you need any more info!

Mrs Morky


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all 

Just thought I'd pop in and see how everyone is.  Hope you are all well, treatment and 2ww's going ok etc.

sending lots of    and  

Love Janet xxx


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

hi everyone,

just to let you know   for us today.

good luck to everyone else          

look in soon

syd xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

sorry I've been absent. I'm snowed under with exams and essays and denial of the 2ww.

So sorry to hear of your BFN, Syd.  

Lou


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Syd - So sorry to hear of your BFN honey... thinking of you.        Take care of yourself and remember we're here if you need us!

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

So sorry to hear your news Syd  

Thinking of you

love Janetxxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Syd -   so sorry hon. I know exactly how you are feeling, and you are in my thoughts.

LondonLou - can't believe you have exams and essays on top of everything else!! Hope all is going well. xx

Mrs Morky - Thanks for your info. Are you going anywhere nice on your   Good luck for your tx too.

Soni - we will all be here for you!!! Thanks so much for your kind words, it means the world to know people I have never even met are thinking of me. Try to keep busy whilst taking it easy over the weekend! (Who ever said this would be easy!?) With you every step of the way. 
xx

Jan - Hope your 2WW is going well. I know what you mean about people at work. My boss knows, and she asked me yesterday what I want her to tell people about why I'm off for my next cycle! Last year I said I had hospital appointments and vaguely mentioned women's probs...but this time I will have at least 2 days off. What other people tell colleagues?  

Misty - Lovely to hear from you. Hope the scan went well. Keep us posted. xxx

Sorry for anyone I've forgotten.

I sent my friend who upset me an email, and she emailled me back, admitting that both her and her DH had told a couple of people about our infertility. Apparently they didn't go into detail, and they did it simply to ensure those people didn't ask us awkward questions. I am still upset by it, but I know they didn't mean to upset me. I don't think you can justify it in any way, but I have to move on, although it is unlikely either me or DH will talk to these two about it all again...just as well I've got you lot to rant to...thanks a lot for your support all!

Well, I am back in the hospital today for the beginning of round 4! I have a scan at 3.30, it's Day 9 today, so hoping all will be well with some follies growing. It's my last unassisted and I must admit I am looking forward to being given drugs!!!! 

Anyway, better go, take care all,

xxxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all

Good luck with this cycle Bodia, I've got everything crossed for you  .  I've Been vaguely saying womens problems at work too but I think they are getting suspicious!  The teacher I work with knows, my headmaster and a few close friends I work with, they all try to cover for me but end up saying different things.  I have told them to say 'its personal and I can't say anything' if they are quizzed (soon shuts people up!!)   I'm sure everyone speculates but as long as they don't ask me I'm fine!  Hope it works out ok for you.

Sending you another   Syd

How is everyone else??  Lou, Sair, Misty, Mrs Morky sending you lots of  .

I'm now day 8  , don't feel any different, trying to convince myself I'm not but you always hope don't you.  I should be positive  !

Love to all

Janet xxx


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Lou and to everyone else for their support over the past few weeks, i couldn't have done it without you all!

wishing everyone luck with their treatment!


syd xx


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi guy's,

must have missed the last page of posts there!  

thanks again for all your kind words!

glad you've sorted things with you friends bodia and best of luck with next iui!

have an appointment thursday to start again hopefully! 

keep in touch all! i'll look in to see how you are all doing and anyone pm me anytime!


syd xx


----------



## soni (Dec 31, 2005)

Hello all,

I am feeling pretty miserable and therefore keeping to myself most of the time which is not helping!!!!

Well not long for me too....just 3 more days to test and what do I say!!! 

Bodia hun...Good luck to you,I can understand what ur feelings and praying that soon it is ur turn.

Syd...thanks ever so much for ur support.Soooo soory to hear ur BFN but hope u will get there soon too.

Hope u all have the best in life.

Love, SONI


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Soni - hope you are feeling better. It's so hard having to face this month in, month out. Whatever happens when you test you will not be alone. Thinking of you and hoping you are doing OK 

Syd - Good luck for starting again. I am realising how hard it is jumping straight back onto the rollercoaster after another negative, but at least it keeps us busy!

Jan - that's good advice. I think I might tell my boss to say that. To be honest, I was a little irritated that she asked me what to say. I thought she shouldn't say anything; it's no-one else's business is it? But I do understand she's trying to prempt any difficult questions about why I'm off. Are you a teacher? I am, although I work with kids with EBSD, mainly one-to-one and small groups, so it has a big effect when I'm off on the whole unit.     for the rest of your 2WW...not long to go now.

Hope everyone else is hanging in there.

I went to the hospital for my scan on Friday and it went OK. I have a lead follie developing on my right ovary. Every month for the last 4 cycles my lead follie has always been on my right side, which he nurse said is unusual; so that made me wonder if that's one of the reasons I haven't concieved naturally so far? Anyway, I found it actually very emotionally draining and I went into the chapel afterwards to say a little prayer and just burst into tears! Then I rang DH in a terrible state! Then I went to a reflexology appointment which actually made me feel better, but I was amazed by the strength of emotion I'd had after a scan which I am really used to by now. Spoke to a good friend yeaterday and she said that she thought I needed to aloow myself time to recover from BFN's, and she pointed out it's like a grieving process which is very true.

Anyway, feeling a bit better today. Have to get on with a few chores and then off to yoga! And had a lovely run along the seafront yesterday which blew away the cobwebs.

Take care everyone, and     especially to those testing this week. Thinking of you all.
xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all

Bodia I'm a TA (Teaching Assistant) in a Year 1 class, I do enjoy it, have a great relationship with the teacher I work with which is nice.  I'm included in such alot, not just washing paintpots!!  Hope you are feeling better today and positive again  Take care 

Syd good luck for your next treatment  

Soni how long till you test now, I'm on day 11, tempted to test but probably shouldn't 

Hi to everyone else  

 to all - hope our dreams come true!!

Love Jan xxx


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi,

just looking in to say hello to everyone!  

Soni and jan, good luck for testing , hope you both get bfp's!!!   


bodia, sounds good for your next attempt, best of luck, chin up, your doing great, i know how emotional things can be.  

speak soon.
syd xx


----------



## soni (Dec 31, 2005)

Dear All,

It's   for me too!!!!

Just couldn't let you guys go through it alone!!!!

I have just spoken to my clinic and decided NOT to start next cycle immediately and really not sure when I am going to do it next as I am pretty busy workwise.I have follow up appointment with my consultant in last week of FEB and I then I will be able to decide by then.

Anyways Thanks ever sooooo much for all ur wishes,love and support.U all didn't let me feel that I am all by myself in this journey.I will be in touch and Good Luck to all who are testing AND TRYING AGAIN!!!Really admire ur courage.

 and hoping to be back in game soon.

SONI


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Soni - 

 so sorry honey thinking of you. Take care of yourself and hope that you are being pampered.
I am having my 4th unstimulated IUI tomorrow, so fingers crossed...


Take care all,

xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

So sorry Syd and Soni to hear about your BFNs. I got mine too. Big hugs to everyone.

I'm going to have an ovarian reserve scan with Geeta at Create Health on Thurs. I'll be cycling with them either on IUI (she does it in a more detailed way than I've had at Barts). Or I'll be doing natural IVF (no or very little drugs). Think I'm going on the IVF list with Barts.

Love to all.

Lou
x


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Soni so sorry to hear your news sending you a big 

I feel sure that AF  is on her way but I'm still holding on to a glimmer of hope (day 13 today). 

Bodia good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you 

Syd hope you are doing ok 

Love janet xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

for Soni, hope you are okay hun.

Jan, when are you testing? Tomorrow?

I am trying to think of this as practice run as its my first IUI, and not get too emotional but OMG its hard and I'm only on Day 2!!!

I was so sore yesterday, yuk evil! Can I take pain killers?

Feel a bit light headed today, although I have had healthy breakfast, fruit wheat bread and folic acid plus a lite of water!!

Think I am gonna lie down soon and read or watch a dvd. Have to nip out to PO first, I look a state as well LOL  

I keep wondering whats going on in there!?

Well more   for Soni and Syd, and good luck Jan    

XXXX


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

So sorry Soni and Lou   
keep chin's up.
keep in touch.
sydxx
ps good luck to everone else still waiting


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Soni and Lou - so sorry it was a BFN for you...  ...... I'm afraid I got a BFN too.  

We are due for some good news on here... loads of luck to everyone on 2ww  

Good luck Bodia on your next cycle... fingers crossed hun.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Sair I'm so sorry, my thoughts are with you

Love janet xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Dear All,

Well....what can I say?  Lou and Sair -   I'm so sorry for you. I hope you are both doing OK and being pampered. You are in my thoughts.

Jan - any news? We are so due some luck on this thread!   

Kizzy - hope you are OK. The first 2WW is probably the worse, but hopefully for you will be your one and only! How long have you got off work? Try to keep busy!   

Syd & Soni - hope you are both hanging in there. Thining of you both.  

I had my 4th unassisted IUI yesterday! All went well, although DH's SA wasn't as good as usual...5 sperm per field as opposed to the usual 15. But the nurse said it was good enough to go ahead. It was a little bit painful, but nothing too bad. The good news is that I  have taken today and tomorrow off work, and then it's the weekend! We are booked in for an appointment on Feb 14th which is the day before we test, to discuss the next step, which if this doesn't work will mean drugs!!!
It's my birthday on Tues 7th...so this would be the best birthday present ever!!

Have been listening to a Hypnoconception CD at nights! It sends me to sleep actually, but maybe it might help!!(Will try anything!)

Anyway, take care all,


xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

for Sair sorry to hear of your BFN hun.

Try to stay   I know its hard, I'm going crazy and I'm only on first   

I took a week off work Bodia,  not been too bad, scan and jab on Monday IUI tues so was busy lazy obsessing day yesterday over what was going on inside!!
Today I been out visiting best friend
Tomorrow who knows!

I feel so bloated and achy and yuk!!

Damn pessaries

Good luck for your IUI, hope it goes well


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hiya all

Your'e so right Bodia we haven't had too much luck on this thread yet!!  I would like to say could be me but I'm convinced now that   will make an appearence in next couple of days! You just know don't you  .  Its 14 days since my basting, I bought a test to do tomorrow (probably not worth it but want to know one way or the other).  Hope you are feeling ok today, enjoy your time off 

Kizzy sorry you are still feeling a bit yukky, I luckily didn't have the pessaries so I can't sympathise (sounds damn disgusting to me though!!) 

Sair, Soni, Syd, Lou hope you are all doing ok .

Bye for now

Love Janet x


----------



## soni (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi All,

Thanks for ur support.Me doing fine and waiting for my hubby to turn up now as i haven't seen him since I got my result.Missing him too much!!!!

Hope Kizzy and Bodia, u guys are doing alright.Hang in there and u will get there.

  to the rest of the gang!!!!

Anyone charting their symptoms.I think it's fun!!!Will try naturally this month probably.

Good Luck to each and everyone.

Love,

SONI.


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Soni - Hope DH came safely home and is now pampering you like crazy!  

Kizzy - I haven't had the pleasure of pessaries yet...sound really yukky! I think having unassisted you manage to avoid a lot of the symptons...I'm not feeling too bloated. Usually I exercise loads so I always notcie when I'm not as active as normal.

Jan -   for testing today, really hope your dreams come true, thinking of you. x

I have 2 friends round for dinner tonight. One of them is part of the couple that we were really annoyed with last week when we found out they'd been indiscrete. The other is a single woman who wants my advice (and use of my internet,) to look up her options regarding donor sperm! So, should be an interesting evening one way or the other.

Did I tell you I've been listening to this Hypnoconception CD at nights? I saw it recommended on another thread. It basically talks about how you are emotionally and physically ready for a baby. To b honest, it seems to send me off to sleep, but am hoping that my subconcious is taking something in!!

Have a good day all....it's Friday!!!!

Take care,

xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hiya all

Well I've joined the   club too!! 

Feeling pretty miserable, just want to go home and go to bed.

I'll catch up with you all tomorrow, hopefully in a better frame of mind.

Love to all

Janet xxx


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Bodia

Your cd sounds worth a try,where did you get it from ?

Good luck with your iui this month.    

Love

Elfiex


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Jan,

so sorry to hear your news  

i know how dissapointing it is. Hang in there, chin up.

thinking of you
syd xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Jan -   really sorry hon. Thinking of you. xx


Elfie - my CD is from www.nourish-fertility.com I found about it from a thread on this website under complimentary therapies. If nothing else it seems to be relaxing me!

Had a very stressy day...we are moving house and our buyers were going to pull out at 3.30! Managed to sort it out, but we have had to offer to move out on Feb 24th despite the fact that it's unlikey our purchase will be complete by then. This is not a thought I relish!!! I had a glass of wine to get over the stress and now feel very bad as am on 2WW and also it didn't go down well at all. Have never had a drink on 2 WW before....

Good night all,

xx


----------



## soni (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi,

Jan T, Sorry tohear about ur news!!!!!  .

I know exactly how u feel but don't loose hope.We all will get there evntually.

I have just come back from work and actually it is helping me not to think about anything else for the time being!!!

Hope u r feeling better today .

Bodia,Me sending loads of   ur way.

Take care all you special and lovely people.

Love,

SONI


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi everyone!

just looking in to say hello! Hope you are all well!

 bodia for this iui! You must be stressed out moving too!  Poor you! You have a lot on your plate! Don't worry about the wine, i'm sure a glass wouldn't have made any difference! When is your test date?

We are starting next iui just now, start stimms again tomorrow! Wish us luck! 
syd xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Soni and   for your new cycle!!!  

Bodia, one glass of wine wont hurt you, I have had a ciggie when stressed and I'm on 2WW too! 

 for all!!


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Syd - really hope this cycle goes well for you hon.

Soni - how are you?

Kizzy - hope your doing OK.

I was really ill overnight on Friday! I felt like I had food poisoning (which was a worry as I'd cooked! But none of my friends who'd come for dinner were sick...I couldn't understand it; I felt awful all day yesterday!)

Anyway, feeling better today thankfully. Went to church this morning and nearly cried a few times, but managed to keep it together until I came home. Feeling a little emotional still, but hanging in there! I am off to Yoga later, with my new yoga mat that DH has bought as a birthday pressie (I persuaded him to hand it over early!!  )

Anyway,   to all and have a good Sunday.

xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home this way ladies, hoping for some positives C x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47778.new.html#new


----------

